# Выбор баяна.



## maratik63 (27 Окт 2013)

Впервые вижу такую модель кнопочного аккордеона WELTMEISTER.Подскажите ,пожалуйста ,модель этого инструмента и приблизительную стоимость.


----------



## zet10 (27 Окт 2013)

Модель выпуска конца 90х
Цена в зависимости от состояния до 50 тыс.руб


----------



## maratik63 (27 Окт 2013)

Спасибо.Скажите ,пожалуйста, по звучанию и тех. характеристикам он лучше, чем Royal Standard Romance


----------



## Gross (27 Окт 2013)

zet10 писал:


> Модель выпуска конца 90х


а подробнее, что за модель? Разновидность Грандины, или нет? Есть ли ломаная дека? Выборки, похоже, нет?


----------



## zet10 (29 Ноя 2013)

Gross писал:


> Есть ли ломаная дека? Выборки, похоже, нет?


Ломаной деки нет,выборной системы тем более (Вельтмастер вообще не ставит выборную систему ну разве за редким исключинием).
Инструмент типа Грандины,но только с гораздо более дешевой и некачественной механникой.


----------



## vikatik (9 Мар 2016)

zet10 (29.11.2013, 15:21) писал:


> Инструмент типа Грандины,но только с гораздо более дешевой и некачественной механникой.


Я правильно понимаю, что Royal Standard Romance, исходя из комментария Зета - существенно менее качественный и менее надежный инструмент, нежели Weltmeister Grandina?
Т.е. можно так сказать, что Роял Стандарт Романс в данном случае не рекомендован по причине слабой механики, которая быстро и часто выходит из строя - или же это будет преувеличением?
Неужели в этих сестрах (или братьях), в столь схожих моделях, практически от одного производителя такие серьезные отличия в конструкции или используемых материалах?

К сожалению не вижу ничего больше на форуме по Романсу - пожалуйста прокомментируйте.


----------



## zet10 (9 Мар 2016)

А что тут комментировать? О Рояль стандартах,я ни чего не писал,читайте внимательно,а не выдергивайте фразы из контекста.Но раз Вас интерисует качество Романса отвечу, что Вельт,что Рояль по качеству одинаковы, а иногда Рояли бывали даже поинтереснее по голосам чем Вельты.


----------



## vikatik (9 Мар 2016)

zet10 (09.03.2016, 23:47) писал:


> О Рояль стандартах,я ни чего не писал,читайте внимательно,а не выдергивайте фразы из контекста.


Zet, я честное слово, никак не могу расшифровать тот пост, из которого я "выдернул фразу" - ну честно, как мне еще выразиться?
...
Ааа... моя ошибка - признаю. Все, теперь понял - речь шла о самом первом Вельте. Просто потом все смешалось, вот и поставило меня в тупик.
Спасибо!


----------



## vikatik (9 Мар 2016)

Кстати, у этих двух "братьев-баянов" (кнопочных аккордеонов), раскладка - как на наших, "Московская" или же Европейская? Я пониманию, что два ряда ближние к решетке дублируют наверное два крайних ряда. Но, если оставить три ряда от края грифа (а два ближних к решетке просто игнорировать), то у них раскладка будет такая же, как например на Тульском?


----------



## VikVlDem (9 Мар 2016)

vikatik писал:


> Кстати, у этих двух "братьев-баянов" (кнопочных аккордеонов), раскладка - как на наших, "Московская" или же Европейская? Я пониманию, что два ряда ближние к решетке дублируют наверное два крайних ряда. Но, если оставить три ряда от края грифа (а два ближних к решетке просто игнорировать), то у них раскладка будет такая же, как например на Тульском?


Да, как на любом нашем баяне.


----------



## vikatik (9 Мар 2016)

VikVlDem (10.03.2016, 01:09) писал:


> Да, как на любом нашем баяне.


Спасибо ;-)


----------



## Y.P. (10 Мар 2016)

Извините. Наткнулся на такое объявление номер468725238 на АВИТО. Может быть кто-то прокоментирует? Написано, что инструмент новый.Их что, еще выпускают? И, главное цена - 250 000 руб.! Я подумал, что это Weltmeister Romence 874. И все равно цена удивляет.




https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_knop-akkordeon_weltmeist
er_romance_874_novy_468725238


----------



## vev (10 Мар 2016)

*Y.P.*,
а что тут комментировать? Ну Вель он и есть...  Вполне возможно, что и новый (неигранный). На Avito зачастую пишут про новые Стеллы, а возраст у них лет по 40 минимум. Прошлым летом немецкие коллеги рассказали мне, что Weltmeister закрыл производство в Германии. Поэтому про "выпускают" можно скорее ответить "нет".
Цена  - ну если пересчитывать из евро, то цена получается более или менее разумной, но покупать эту груду черных и белых кнопок за 250тр я бы не стал. Никакого качества немецкого там давно нет. Звук архипосредственный. Лучше найти за эти деньги бушного итальянца ИМХО


----------



## Y.P. (10 Мар 2016)

vev (10.03.2016, 09:56) писал:


> Прошлым летом немецкие коллеги рассказали мне, что Weltmeister закрыл производство в Германии. Поэтому про "выпускают" можно скорее ответить "нет".


 Да! Но ведь есть и другие объявления именно новых Weltmeister Romance 874. Т.е. произведенных в нынешнее время. Но внешне вид у них  отличается от представленных на фото надписью, она сделана по другому. И цена очень значительно  ниже , чем 250 т.руб. При чем некоторые, те что подешевле - просто Weltmeister Romance 874, а те, что подороже -Weltmeister Romance 874 IR - с итальянскими голосами. Так пишут в объявлениях. А где же их теперь делают? и насколько упало качество? Получается, что лучше привести в порядок старый W/Grandina и не смотреть на новые?
Итальянца б/ушного, конечно очень хочется, но финансы не позволяют. Вот и стараюсь что-нибудь придумать.


----------



## zet10 (10 Мар 2016)

Y.P,Так за 180-220 тысяч можно купить вполне хорошего  б/у итальянца в ломаной деке,все лучше чем за 250 то ,к чему Вы присмотрелись.


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Мар 2016)

Да-да-)) А еще Yважаемый zet10 молчит как рыба об лед о Юпитере за 150-)) что на мой взгляд лучше чем итальянец, пусть и наверняка требующий небольших вложений-))


----------



## zet10 (10 Мар 2016)

Есть такое дело))... Но тут суть в том, что если человек не играет на выборной системе,то зачем ему тягать лишних 5 кило?все же 5 кило веса,это уже существенно... Поэтому если речь идет о готовом баяне,то однозначно надо брать итальянца.


----------



## Y.P. (10 Мар 2016)

Да. Я присмотрелся. Но не в плане выбора. Меня почему-то заинтересовало не соответствие названных цен данного Weltmeistera c ценами на АВИТО, там вообще много "удивительного". Такой  новый инструмент стоит порядка  150 - 180 т.руб. но не 50 т.руб. и не 250т.руб. Да еще удивило то,что надпись на том инструменте, что на фото какая-то нестандартная, необычная, не соответствующая оригинальной. Что наводит на размышление о подлинности инструмента. А так я вообще просматриваю объявления все, в частности и Weltmeister. Такое хобби появилось -как на экскурсию сходить. Да и надо бы поменять инструмент. Коплю пока деньги.


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Мар 2016)

Y.P. (10.03.2016, 16:47) писал:


> Коплю пока деньги


 я уже докопился -(( солнцеликий наш сказал не кошмарить бизнес? налоговая это выполнила в полном объеме по всему городу-((  нашли какие-то нарушения, соответственно штрафы и тд и тп... Приходится начинать опять копить...а сейчас это ооооочень сложно... новый баян пока откладывается


----------



## Y.P. (10 Мар 2016)

Dmvlad (10.03.2016, 16:59) писал:


> новый баян пока откладывается


Печально. Да, вот я пока и думаю: Толи купить новый Weltmeister Romance 874, но за 150-180 т.руб. Толи купить б/у итальянский за 180-220 т.руб., но итальянский. А у самого ни на тот, ни на другой денег не хватает. Прям как у Романа Карцева, но вчера.


----------



## Dmvlad (10 Мар 2016)

Ну если вопрос именно так ставится, то итальянец предпочтительнее на мой взгляд... хотя можно и юпитер готовый найти за эти деньги... 
Лично для себя решил наверное Тулу готовую взять трехрядную,цельнопланочную на 61 в правой, хватит мне за глаза лет на пять тренироваться-)), а там видно будет, мне любителю хватит за глаза...хоть на выборке иногда и играю, оставлю для этого рубин


----------



## vev (10 Мар 2016)

Y.P. (10.03.2016, 17:32) писал:


> Толи купить новый Weltmeister Romance 874


Выбросьте эту идею из головы... Если хотите именно баян - берите цельнопланочный наш. Если именно аккордеон кнопочный - итальянец.


----------



## zet10 (10 Мар 2016)

Vev,очень точно ,полностью согласен!


----------



## Сергей С (10 Мар 2016)

Dmvlad (10.03.2016, 16:36) писал:


> Yважаемый zet10 молчит как рыба об лед о Юпитере


Не менее странно, что он также не отметился "добрым и ласковым" словцом о продавце обсуждаемого экземпляра. О своем так сказать, долгопрудненском коллеге по сфере бизнеса. Обычно в подобных ситуациях мы узнавали много не только об гармошке, но и о духовных качествах поставщика, его этической позиции, воззрении на развитие баянизма и связь этого развития с ценой на баяны. И вдруг очередной раунд не состоялся. Будьте бдительны, налицо сговор))


----------



## vikatik (10 Мар 2016)

Ничего себе тут интриги какие!


----------



## Y.P. (11 Мар 2016)

Y.P. (10.03.2016, 16:47) писал:


> Меня почему-то заинтересовало не соответствие названных цен данного Weltmeistera c ценами на АВИТО, там вообще много "удивительного". Такой  новый инструмент стоит порядка  150 - 180 т.руб. но не 50 т.руб. и не 250т.руб. Да еще удивило то,что надпись на том инструменте, что на фото какая-то нестандартная, необычная, не соответствующая оригинальной. Что наводит на размышление о подлинности инструмента.


Хотелось бы обсудить этот вопрос.
А то тема, как по команде, сползла в сторону обсуждения мной покупки какого-либо инструмента. Хотя я повода не давал.


----------



## vev (11 Мар 2016)

*Y.P.*,
Самая обычная надпись. Вполне стандартная. Не очень понятно что именно обсуждать? Цену? Так она зависит только от жадности продавца.


----------



## Y.P. (11 Мар 2016)

vev (11.03.2016, 09:00) писал:


> Самая обычная надпись. Вполне стандартная.


Спасибо! Вот узнали уже, что самая обычная надпись, не подделка.
Так же хотелось бы узнать где сейчас производят Weltmeister, если не в Германии?
Что за итальянские голоса там устанавливают в некоторых моделях?
На сколько надежность отличается от предыдущей модели - Grandina?
Ну и другие подробности...Y.P. писал:


> Y.P. написал(а):
> 
> 
> > vev (11.03.2016, 09:00) писал:Самая обычная надпись. Вполне стандартная.Спасибо! Вот узнали уже, что самая обычная надпись, не подделка.


----------



## vev (11 Мар 2016)

Ну куда ж у нас все переезжает после закрытия производства в Германии, Штатах?... Туда, где стоимость рабочей силы сильно ниже, а рентабельность выше. Китайская народная республика. Куда ж еще. 

По поводу "итальянских голосов" больше напоминает обычный рекламный трюк. Что такое "итальянский голос"? Просто произведенные в Италии? Но характеристики зависят не от страны изготовления, а от качества произведенного голоса: зазоры, установка язычка, профиль язычка. В Италии до черта градаций тех же самых "итальянских" голосов. Стояли у меня на инструментах посредственные итальянские и никакой разницы с немцами у них не было. Ответ на троечку, динамический диапазон - мог бы быть и пошире. При том при всем, какие-нибудь Бинчи или Сабатини высокого класса - прекрасные голоса, обеспечивающие намного меньший расход воздуха, прекрасный ответ и динамический диапазон.  

Да и не очень понятно, чего Вы ожидаете от "итальянских"? Звук от них практически не зависит. Тембр определяется корпусом и резонаторами.

ПО поводу качества именно в сравнении с Грандиной сказать ничего не могу, но проводя параллели и сравнивая Supita и Supita II, можно сказать, что качество упало резко. То, что продают сейчас под этим легендарным названием, дешевка с ужасной механикой, плохим звуком.


----------



## Y.P. (11 Мар 2016)

Спасибо за подробное разъяснение, ответом удовлетворен.
Надежды на улучшение модели не оправдались. Жаль, но придется про Welmeister постепенно забывать.


----------



## zet10 (11 Мар 2016)

Отвечу на вопрос по поводу качества с Грандиной.Конечно же стало хуже.И прежде вего не по голосовой части( голоса приблизительно одинаковы), а по механической и конструктивной, а именно... Первое,жутко не удобный гриф в правой клавиатуре,он стал прямым как лопата,а у грандины был со "скосом", что существенее было удобнее для постановки руки.Второе, это мензура,диаметр кнопок стал меньше,но между кнопками появился "зазор", жутко не удобно играть,ощущения что ты играешь не на баяне ,а на печатной машинке,у Грандины в этом плане все было очень удобно. Инструменты практически полностью собраны из пластика,ну а на вопрос по голосовой части уже с лихвой Вам ответил Vev.


----------



## Y.P. (11 Мар 2016)

Спасибо, *zet10. 
*Картина сложилась обширно дополненная и  удручающая, к сожалению. Что ж поделаешь.


----------



## MAN (11 Мар 2016)

Y.P. (11.03.2016, 08:18) писал:


> А то тема, как по команде, сползла в сторону обсуждения мной покупки какого-либо инструмента. Хотя я повода не давал.


Извините, моё уточнение наверное уже не существенно, но всё-таки...
На мой взгляд повод Вы как раз давали. Или это не повод?
Y.P. (10.03.2016, 17:32) писал:


> Да, вот я пока и думаю: То ли купить новый Weltmeister Romance 874, но за 150-180 т.руб., то ли купить б/у итальянский за 180-220 т.руб., но итальянский.


----------



## Y.P. (11 Мар 2016)

Y.P. (10.03.2016, 17:32) писал:


> Да, вот я пока и думаю: Толи купить новый Weltmeister Romance 874, но за 150-180 т.руб. Толи купить б/у итальянский за 180-220 т.руб., но итальянский. А у самого ни на тот, ни на другой денег не хватает. Прям как у Романа Карцева, но вчера.


Извините. Забыл в конце поставить смайлик .
И потом это скорее не повод, а уже следствие отвлечения от темы. Я как-то, незаметно для себя и переключился, ушел в сторону за советами о покупке "итальянца", а кто бы устоял?


----------

